# Cyp reginae at the farmers market



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought everyone might enjoy these Cyp reginae in bloom at the farmers market.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2009)

wow...
how much?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> wow...
> how much?



Multiple growth plants in flower $60. Smaller seedlings $30.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2009)

dang...
wish they had those at our farmers markets....


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty cool!!!! So nice to see these at local markets...hehe Did you get any???


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Pretty cool!!!! So nice to see these at local markets...hehe Did you get any???



Having just potted up 18 new paphs this week I was able to resist the temptation, but I might keep it in mind for next spring and go out to the nursery.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2009)

who was selling them? a nursery that we know?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2009)

Wish I were there...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 4, 2009)

I hear they're great in salads....

If any native orchid would make it into a farmer's market, it would be this one. I think even the big box stores would carry some if they were just a bit more easy in the garden.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> who was selling them? a nursery that we know?



A local native plant nursery. If you're really into conservation of native North American orchids you may have heard of Scott Weber and Muffy Barrett, and Bluestem Farm near Baraboo, Wisconsin.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 5, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I hear they're great in salads.......




somebody's a funny guy....
i think this plant is also known as nerve root as the rhizome causes contact dermatitis in some people.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 5, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> somebody's a funny guy....
> i think this plant is also known as nerve root as the rhizome causes contact dermatitis in some people.



The leaves cause rashes on some people because they are covered in hairs. The roots were used as a nerve tonic, although I don't think as commonly in reginae as in parviflorum or acaule.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 5, 2009)

I sure wish blooming reginaes were more common around here! There aren't even seedlings available in town this year...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I sure wish blooming reginaes were more common around here! There aren't even seedlings available in town this year...



:rollhappy: 
Hoo hoo, yep I'll just roll down to the town market and pick up a few reginae seedlings darlin'!


----------



## GaryB (Jul 6, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I think even the big box stores would carry some if they were just a bit more easy in the garden.



You can't clone them and they take too long to get to blooming size. Limited supply and high cost will continue to keep them with specialty growers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2009)

GaryB said:


> You can't clone them and they take too long to get to blooming size. Limited supply and high cost will continue to keep them with specialty growers.



Actually, some Cyps (including reginae) have been meristemed successfully, although I don't think the procedure for mass producing them has been figured out yet. Seed propagation is straight forward these days for this and other species, so growing them in bulk is possible. Grown optimally these can be flowering size in 4-6 years, not an impossibly long period. Certainly many orchids fall within that category and they can be found in various retail outlets.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 7, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Actually, some Cyps (including reginae) have been meristemed successfully, although I don't think the procedure for mass producing them has been figured out yet. Seed propagation is straight forward these days for this and other species, so growing them in bulk is possible. Grown optimally these can be flowering size in 4-6 years, not an impossibly long period. Certainly many orchids fall within that category and they can be found in various retail outlets.



And with successful seed propagation becoming routine, that 4-6 years to flower can probably be reduced to 2-4 years with just a couple more generations of selection. Starting from wild stock the first few generations of selection for faster, easier, better plants can make huge strides.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2009)

Vermont Ladyslippers was mass [relatively] producing them.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 7, 2009)

Heritage Perennials ships reginae seedlings to nurseries across Canada each year (though this year they had a crop failure). Most years you can find the seedlings at several nurseries here in Edmonton - each nursery carries a stock of around 20 plants. So, assuming most or all the major Canadian garden centres carry a similar number of stock, you can probably call that mass production as well. Plus, the plants are $35 and will bloom the next year, and they are very vigorous seedlings.


----------



## Jorch (Jul 7, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Heritage Perennials ships reginae seedlings to nurseries across Canada each year (though this year they had a crop failure).



I was wondering why there are no cyps and other terrestrial orchids from Heritage Perennial this year! So that's why...


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jorch said:


> I was wondering why there are no cyps and other terrestrial orchids from Heritage Perennial this year! So that's why...



Well I can't speak for orchids other than reginae, but I was calling around to places in Edmonton and Calgary hunting for reginaes (because you can't have too many!) and I heard from multiple nursery managers that there was a reginae crop failure and only a few were available this year, and they sold out very quickly.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 7, 2009)

They only have tomato's and cucumbers at my farmers' market!

Ron


----------



## paphreek (Jul 7, 2009)

fundulopanchax said:


> They only have tomato's and cucumbers at my farmers' market!
> 
> Ron


My Cyp. candidum came from the farmers market in Minneapolis.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2009)

paphreek said:


> My Cyp. candidum came from the farmers market in Minneapolis.



Now that's a really fancy farmer's market!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Heritage Perennials ships reginae seedlings to nurseries across Canada each year



Really? I've never seen them here. I hope someone brings them in. Good to hear there are reputable sources of seed-grown cyps - you can't be too sure that someone hasn't just dug them out of a ditch! Can you order direct from them? All I've seen here for sale are small and large yellows, and all have been dug out of the wild, or are divisions of wild plants, by people who have 'licences' to 'rescue' plants.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Really? I've never seen them here. I hope someone brings them in. Good to hear there are reputable sources of seed-grown cyps - you can't be too sure that someone hasn't just dug them out of a ditch! Can you order direct from them? All I've seen here for sale are small and large yellows, and all have been dug out of the wild, or are divisions of wild plants, by people who have 'licences' to 'rescue' plants.



Heritage sells by wholesale only. Go to www.perennials.com and search for a dealer near you, then go there and see if they ever order them. If not, they may order some for you next year. Heritage also does Cyp pubescens, Bletilla and Dactylorhiza praetermissa.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks. I know of Heritage Perennials, but I have never seen orchids, other than the occasional Bletilla, being sold.


----------



## Cipcrepe (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I need a bowl of PHO. I think I need some Spring Rolls. 
Im going to the 1446 Holly Pike location of the FARMERS MARKET...
and go to Quys Spring Rolls. This will solve this conundrum.
1 mile s of I 81 on RT 34....


----------



## montanum (Aug 29, 2009)

On the same vein, I recently went to the local small nursery round the corner. They had the very first Cyp I've ever seen at a local nursery. It was Cyp reginae, 2-3 growth for $30. Not bad. Portland, OR is about 1000mi from the nearest Cyp reginae so some growers are really expanding their sales range! I don't know from which propagator it was, though.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a good price; did you buy it? Keep us posted.


----------



## montanum (Aug 30, 2009)

Sadly, I didn't. All current funds are diverted to the greenhouse to get it up and running by November 1, when the first cold usually comes... I still need a heater, a fan, a thermostat, poly walls and... a door. More plants are hardly at the top of the list.


----------

